# Game 63, Bucks vs Cavs



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMSBucks (24-38) vs. Cleveland Cavaliers (12-51).:
> 
> WHEN:7 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/117623908.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Holy cow, still in the playoff race. But they only thing they've really proved is they can easily beat teams worse than they are. And one wonders yet again what Skiles has against CDR now that CDR has played decently, after getting the rust out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice to see the Bucks string together a couple of wins in a row.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Starting to actually beat the teams that are worse than us.. things are at least looking better


----------

